# Cub 122 starter generator



## franklinab (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to buy a new starter generator. Does anyone know of a website to do so? Thanks.


----------



## CarterD (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/IHC-CADET-STARTER-GENERATOR-ROTATION/dp/B002T4L3JC


----------



## rwinniepilot (Apr 9, 2016)

I bought, what was advirtised as a generator for my tractor, had it rebuilt and then found out it was a starter/generator. So, I can't use it. Would sell it.


----------



## rwinniepilot (Apr 9, 2016)

I can send you info if your interested.


----------

